# Fabric Applique outlining with rhinestones



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

Good Morning,
I am fairly new to this forum and there is ALOT of GREAT information.. I have a customer requesting the word DANCE in zerba fabric (applique) outlined in rhinestones.. Since I am pretty new to applique and have just used mostly rhinestone templates not sure if this can be done and if so is there a company that would make these..
Thanks


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

outlined as in around the zebra print or outline as in in the zebra print just with rhinestones kinda embedded in it 




cddesignstx said:


> Good Morning,
> I am fairly new to this forum and there is ALOT of GREAT information.. I have a customer requesting the word DANCE in zerba fabric (applique) outlined in rhinestones.. Since I am pretty new to applique and have just used mostly rhinestone templates not sure if this can be done and if so is there a company that would make these..
> Thanks


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

Just FYI, Stahls has zebra heat transfer material.


----------



## promofac (Dec 19, 2006)

you might try and contact these people, www.rhinestonesystem.com, they seem to be on top of things


----------



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

She wants outlining around the lettering. I am thinking around the outside of the stitching?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

My best guess would be you want a fabric applique with either satin or zig zag stitching around the edges to hold it down. Are you looking to apply the rhinestones on top of the edging or as an outline around the edges of the applique?


----------



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

I am not sure.. Whichever will look better and work the best. I have a customer that say a shirt like this and is wanting them for her whole Drill Team. I am waiting for her to send me a pic (she stopped the lady and asked if she could take a pic of her shirt) I would think that maybe a sating stitch on then then outline around the outside of the applique so that you could see the stones (if the fabric was loud).. Any ideas!


----------

